# Pensacola gun show



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Need a update on it, any action? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: 
Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Stay cool
BIB


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I actually bought something for once at the show, it was only two parts for my AR, but it was something. Vendors were the same as usual.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Same vendors, but I did pick up some powder for reloading. Also chatted with a guy about different powders, bullets, etc. Very cool guy, very knowledgable as well.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

timc said:


> Same vendors, but I did pick up some powder for reloading. Also chatted with a guy about different powders, bullets, etc. Very cool guy, very knowledgable as well.


The guy in the very far back right corner? He's cool to chat with.

But I posted a report in the other thread. The gunshow here is turning into a novelty of sorts lately. Same vendors, same guns, same ridiculous pricing on just about everything: No-name AR lowers for $129, Fair condition M1 Garands for $1400 (Go to CMP...), lots of knockoff optics/lights for double what you can get them for elsewhere, TONS of Jimenez arms junk, and so on.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I enjoyed Ashley (AMPS) at least. :thumbup: Saw her at Cracker Barrel this morning and then, there she was, a vendor! She's worth the price of admission.:whistling:

A woman that deals in AR stuff.:notworthy:


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

Rather enjoyed wandering round today. Been to Milton twice, and this was so much larger and really quite interesting. Wife has more or less decided on which handgun she wants as she could handle different models, and I'm not buying my first gun until the fall, but there were a couple of traders willing to do deals.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Never seen so many knives in my life...and ARs. I think I liked the Milton show better last week.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Heading out there first thing sunday. I know its probably the same old same old...but ya never know. Plus carrying a few goodies to see if i get any bites on


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Thought the show today was good. Lots of private sales. I sold some stuff. Left with more than I came with, so that's always nice.  My buddy got an awesome deal on a Gen3 Glock 17 in a private sale.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

hubbyandwife said:


> Heading out there first thing sunday. I know its probably the same old same old...but ya never know. Plus carrying a few goodies to see if i get any bites on


details on goodies? 



ZombieKiller said:


> Thought the show today was good. Lots of private sales. I sold some stuff. Left with more than I came with, so that's always nice.  My buddy got an awesome deal on a Gen3 Glock 17 in a private sale.


Despite how much I loathe Glocks, I'm glad to hear people are getting good private party deals there still. There wasn't much to be had when I went, albeit I was looking for some specific stuff I still like to keep my eyes open


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Zombiekiller, I think the glock 17 was my father in laws,we were there about noon Saturday. He was in a black shirt with a motorcycle vest ?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

timc said:


> Same vendors, but I did pick up some powder for reloading. Also chatted with a guy about different powders, bullets, etc. Very cool guy, very knowledgable as well.


 
That's my friend Dean who I have mentioned teaches reloading. He's been reloading for decades, even taught me a few things.

Anybody else think it was a bit warm in the place?

Rick


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

MikeH said:


> Zombiekiller, I think the glock 17 was my father in laws,we were there about noon Saturday. He was in a black shirt with a motorcycle vest ?


I didn't see who my buddy bought it from. I had stepped away to drain the main vein and when I came back, he had already bought it. My buddy was wearing Notre Dame apparel.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> That's my friend Dean who I have mentioned teaches reloading. He's been reloading for decades, even taught me a few things.
> *
> Anybody else think it was a bit warm in the place?*
> 
> Rick


I thought it was funny when we left Rick. We walked out into the blazing sun and you said "Damn, it's cooler out here than in there?". :thumbup:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

ZombieKiller, what do you call a good deal on that Glock17??? :whistling::whistling:
ZombieKiller 
Senior Member
Snapper

 

Join Date: Jul 2010
Location: Okaloosa
Posts: 422 










Thought the show today was good. Lots of private sales. I sold some stuff. Left with more than I came with, so that's always nice.  My buddy got an awesome deal on a Gen3 Glock 17 in a private sale.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I think a good deal on a glock is a price low enough that you pull out your wallet right away and don't haggle the asking price.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Saw some decent deals from private sale.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

redfishguy83 said:


> Saw some decent deals from private sale.


Thanks for your help today.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

There was a good crowd up there today. I have to admit there are some people that really, really LOVE guns. I was watching this one fella, I swear, he was wanting to take this gun into the bathroom..... he was standing ther rubbing the thing....... wow


----------



## 270gotum (Dec 24, 2011)

Went to the show Saturday about noon. I got ripped off for $ 14 again. I can't believe I fell for that show again. You can't buy guns there the prices are much tooooo high. the ammo is out of sight and i'm not into all the novelty crap. The only thing I took away from there was a bumper sticker the says " I carry a gun because a cop is too heavy" and it was free or maybe it was $ 14.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I go to similar shows for another hobby of mine. Same thing. You gotta really know the negotiation process, going rate for items and be well connected to get deals. Unfortunately I don't know many folks in the gun biz. Yet.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

ZombieKiller said:


> Thanks for your help today.


 No problem man


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Realtor said:


> There was a good crowd up there today. I have to admit there are some people that really, really LOVE guns. I was watching this one fella, I swear, he was wanting to take this gun into the bathroom..... he was standing ther rubbing the thing....... wow



Yeah....that was probably me. For that matter...it could have been just about any of us. Thats the reason im there..I like guns. If I pay for it....is that likepicking up a hooker? My wife need not know.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

I picked up a nifty cheap out the front knife for $20. (well really $27)
Works good for opening boxes 
I didn't see any deals.....
except maybe the 100 round boxes of mini-mags for $8.99 :whistling:


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Seanpcola said:


> I enjoyed Ashley (AMPS) at least. :thumbup: Saw her at Cracker Barrel this morning and then, there she was, a vendor! She's worth the price of admission.:whistling:
> 
> A woman that deals in AR stuff.:notworthy:


:thumbup: It was good to see Ashley back working gunshows. I talked to her for quite a while. I've known her for about eighteen years now. Very nice lady. And yeah, she can take apart and put back together an AR probably quicker than anyone on this board. :notworthy:


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

Overheard a great comment from some guy at the show, middle aged chap dragging his kids around, and had obviously never been to a gun show and probably not into guns (yet):

"I've no idea what i'm looking at, but it sure is cool!"


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

I sent a newbie out there to his very first gun show. He called me afterwards and exclaimed "Wow, they really hate Obama, don't they!"


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

cantonmentmike said:


> I sent a newbie out there to his very first gun show. He called me afterwards and exclaimed "Wow, they really hate Obama, don't they!"


ROFLMFAO :thumbsup:


Rick


----------

